# What's Your Hunting Style?



## neverEnuffGuns (Nov 22, 2006)

Just wanted to take a hunting poll for the members.

1. Do you hunt mulies/whitetails or both with bow/gun or both?

2. Do you use Stands/Blinds, driving/pushing woods, or spot and stalk techniques?

3. What part of the state do you hunt (SW/SE/NW/NE)?

4. If you could change one thing about ND deer hunting what would it be?


----------



## neverEnuffGuns (Nov 22, 2006)

1 - Whitetails with Both
2 - Stands/Blinds and Driving/Pushing
3 - NE/NW
4 - Stricter Poaching Laws


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

1. Whitetail/Gun
2. Mostly driving/pushing
3. NE and Central ND
4. Stricter Poaching Laws


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

1. Whitetails, both

2. spot/stalk

3. SC

4. A $100 statewide whitetail buck tag, separate from the regular drawing.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

1. Whitetails with Rifle
2. Pushing deer through coulies/tree rows
3. Central part of the state
4. Less "road hunters" stalking us as we push deer


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

1. All of the above

2. Stillhunting spot and stalk

3. NW and Westcentral

4. Outlaw deer drives


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Both-both plus muzzleloader and hand gun.

Spot and stalk for both and we only do drives for whitetails at the end of the season. (Some of the guys stand hunt, I hate stand hunting).

Western part of the state.

I would like to see a law for quality deer managment.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Whitetail - gun and bow

stand hunt, spot and stock, still hunt, and a couple of deer drives each year.

I hunt the SE part of the state

I would like to see the season longer, not because we have a tough time finding deer, but because it is my favorite way to spend time with my dad.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

1Whitetail, Both
2Stand/Drive/Spot Stalk
3 Dont live in ND
4 Dont live in ND


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

1) Whitetail only with bow and rifles

2)Stand hunt with bow, sit on hillsides,spot and stalk, and last resort-walk for rifle

3)South Central

4)See less idiots getting deer tags


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

drinkin a lot of beer and whiskey


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I hunt both with gun
I set up some place and shoot long range almost always. I have been knowen to walk around and gun one down when it is convenient.
Hunt where ever I can get a tag. Mostly out of state.

What I would change with the deer hunting is this.

The creation of two "Trophy" zones one in the Bad Lands and a second in the East for White Tail Deer. Hunting of bucks would be limited to the point you can only apply after lets say every 5 to 10 years depending on demand from hunters. The people who currently live in these new units will be given a slight preference for hunting in their units lets say only having to not apply to their units for half the time. Buck tags in these two units will be 2 times the new cost for bucks.
The new cost for a buck tag should be increased to $30.00 to $40.00 for all units except Trophy units. Doe tags can remain at current level. My reasoning for this is most of the people I know who want a deer do not care what they get and their thinking behind this is they might as well get some antlers. We have all seen all the small deer shot because some "hunters" need the horns. This would allow some bigger bucks in all units. 
We should also have a "Special Weapons" permit. This would allow people to use certain weapons that are currently not legal. This would be for crossbows and the big rifles only, and sound suppressors unless there is one I am missing. I personally do not see the need to hunt with a full-auto. A good price for this would be $35.00. This permit would be good for one year and all hunting seasons.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Whitetails, Rifle

Stands, Drives, Spot and Stalk ... Whatever it takes ...

Minnesota and North Dakota 2B

I would change the "Any Antlered" licenses to "Any Deer", charge residents $50-$100 for the license but keep the "Any Antlerless" tags at $20 so most anybody can afford a "meat" tag. I think a significant price differential would discourage non dedicated horn hunters from the tags, free up more of those tags for the die hards, and allow the tag holder to fill his freezer with a doe rather than a forky if he was inclined to participate in trophy management.


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

I hunt whitetails mainly in swamps, and along creek bottoms. I still hunt for the most part. Shots in that type of teraine are usually no more than 50 yards or so.
There are some farms I hunt, that I use a stand. I shoot over hay or bean fields there. The shots might be 400 yards, but the furtherest I have killed a deer was a paced off 257 yards/


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Only hunt mulies. 
Spot and stalk.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i hunt whitetails in ohio with a bow and muzzleloadder and i have to say that stalking whitetails through the hardwoods has stolen my heart. im only 16 but ive been hunting for about 5 years now with a bow and my girlfriend is jealous. she knows that when hutning season is here im hitting the woods and trust me if anyone says it not a passion theyre wrong. there is nothing like walking the fields till you see a nice one and tryin to sneak up on him to about 20 yards and let me tell you its a challenge cause there is plenty to mkae noise on in the hardwoods. but yeah i like to pick up the muzzleloader too. my dad got me into that and its also a treat i like to walk the tops of ridges or hollers and watch low. i dont take bucks with a gun only the bow but its still a thrilling hunt when i get out the old muzzleloader and any hunt in my mind is fun. i must say now that im addicted i promise to hunt until i cant do it anymore and pass it on every chance i get.


----------



## buffkiller (Feb 5, 2007)

both and both
stands , drives, spotting, 
south central and badlands
make a law to be 50 feet or so off a road 
i hate road hunters


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I both rifle & bowhunt in north central ND. I also bowhunt mulies out in the Badlands. Bowhunting is primarily from treestands. My rifle technique is to spot and/or pattern a buck and take him from a solid rest at relatively long range. I never hunt with a group or push cover...

I would like to see the price of buck tags increased substantially (say $50-$75) and does tags dropped to $10. This to encourage the meat hunters to take does and not small bucks, thereby allowing more bucks to get old enough to become trophy size...


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

gun and bow, whitetails mainly...the occasional mulie with bow when i'm goat hunting

mostly stands and blinds...occasional stalk on mulies

NE nodak and central eastern nodak...occasional south west nodak

i would to see a QDM law, although i don't see it in north dakota in the near future. i would also like to see the price of a buck tag to go up and the price of doe tags to go down


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

1. Whitetails with both gun and bow

2. Stands/Blinds with bow, Stands/Blinds & driving/pushing woods with gun

3. I have only hunted ND this year but hunted SE, I have also hunted SE Minnesota (where I'm from), and West Centeral Wisconsin

4. This year I noticed a lot of road hunters, I've never hunted a state where that was legal, the road hunters seemed to be pressuring us as we hunted


----------

